# PIP' OF THE MORNING TO YOU



## N2TORTS (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice way to start the day ........more cherries' poppin !







JD~


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yay!!!! Pip away cherry babies!!


----------



## tortadise (Feb 13, 2013)

Fantastic way to start the mornin.


----------



## Julius25 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great morning !!!!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Feb 13, 2013)

Luv it, JD !


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 13, 2013)

My oh my what a wonderful day !


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 14, 2013)

Its a good way to start the day..


----------



## travisc (Feb 14, 2013)

how many days did it take for the first one to hatch?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2013)

travisc said:


> how many days did it take for the first one to hatch?



I have had Cherry eggs hatch anywhere from 87 days to 207 days , the average for me and the temps I run are around 120-130 days .

JD~


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 14, 2013)

wow! lots of eggs. so cool.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2013)

momo said:


> wow! lots of eggs. so cool.



there is actually 4 shelfs below that full too! ..... around 65 in the cooker now ....and heck it's Feb!


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2013)

Always eggciting to see one of your post. Congrats


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2013)

wellington said:


> Always eggciting to see one of your post. Congrats



why thank ya ..... where ya been ? ...


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Always eggciting to see one of your post. Congrats
> ...



Been here, just not as much as usual.


----------

